# My New Electric chair was a blast



## hpropman (Jul 27, 2008)

Hello Everyone that Electric chair that I first showed in this thread:

http://hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=24771

was completed and used this past Halloween and we had so much fun with it. The people really liked it too. We had the range of reactions from shocked surprise to I thought I was going to get shocked. I think that the cat in the hat was my favorite when he walked up I knew I had to fry him he was a lot of fun. Here is a shot of the completed chair followed by the controller and some of the videos.










I wanted to make a more elaborate controller with old tubes an lights etc. but I just ran out of time and just made a basic control panel.










Halloween 2010 :: SDV_0135.mp4 video by jmalt31 - Photobucket

Halloween 2010 :: SDV_0134.mp4 video by jmalt31 - Photobucket

Halloween 2010 :: SDV_0133.mp4 video by jmalt31 - Photobucket


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Hey, it must really work! It blew the Cat in the Hat's hat off!

Looks like folks were having fun with this one


----------



## hpropman (Jul 27, 2008)

I almost forgot about the wavier.










After the wavier was signed. I also told them after I strapped them in as I picked up the large hammer and said if the chair does not work we have a backup plan. I go some interesting looks with that one.


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

That is too funny! I wish I could see their faces when you told them that.


----------

